# Age of Empires II TCP/IP Connection



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

A friend and I have started playing this again for a little nostalgic fun.

Here is the issue, then I'll explain: I give him my IP, he clicks show game, puts in my IP, no game shows up.

We were both under a wireless router but one day we tried with him using a wireless mobile phone company card and it worked with him hosting. We tried again last night, without the card, and could not get it to work. I went to my desktop, put the ethernet right into the modem (leaving out the router), and still could not host a game.

My first thought is he has to forward ports on his router to play without the card but I was able to play a game he hosted without adjusting my router.

Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## rime123 (Dec 31, 2009)

You might need to do port fowarding for who ever is hosting the game.
Try going here http://portforward.com/cports.htm

I can help if you need more help.

Router Model??


----------



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention I've done that already. But it should work with just the host port forwarding?

I signed up to voobly.com (IGZones) and successfully started an online game. (This was before we couldn't connect last night).

Another peculiar is that when I'm on my laptop it gives me the IP for it to the router. But if I go to whatsmyIP.com, it gives me an external IP (if that's what you call it).


----------

